# Hello from Washington (The State)



## freqseeker (Mar 23, 2009)

New to smoking and the forums. I have spent hours reading here, great site and some of the nicest people I have found on any forum.

I took Jeff's 5 day E-Course, I suggest this for all newbie or not.

I have grilled on a Weber kettle for years with great success and thought it was time to step it up a notch. I'm using a MES for the learning curve.

So far I smoked a 5# pork butt and pulled it for sandwiches, made a couple of fatties, and made Dutch's Baked Beans. I made SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce, Jeff's Rub, and Jeff's BBQ sauce. It all turned out good, but not enough smoke. I used Smoke House Hickory Chips made for electric smokers. It was more shredded than chips. I didn't use enough wood as I was trying to avoid creosote taste and was looking for the thin blue smoke. More practice needed here.

Next up is a 4# corned Beef Brisket Flat. I will have some questions and will post them in the appropriate forum. I do have some pictures of my first smoke (Bake:) but haven't looked at them yet, I may post them later.

Thanks for reading and I look forward to contributing to this forum.

Vince. Somewhere between Seattle and Tacoma Washington.


----------



## elde (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!

Derek.  Somewhere not far from Vince.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Vince welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Sounds like you jumped right into it. I'll look forward to some Qview of your smokes. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Vince, glad you're part of the SMF. Looks like you've got some smokes and Q too under your belt. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello fregseeker, welcome.
If you worry about creosote...
Maybe try using chunks as opposed to chips for a more smoke flavor?  The smaller chips or even dust they sell puts out a lot of smoke but I have found that a properly heated piece of wood with a steady smoke that I don't even have to touch for at least an hour give a wonderful smoke.
Don't try to be an expert with the TBS, just work on the subtle perfection of beautiful  cooking that will inevitably become a perfect TBS.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us and have already taken advantage of some of the great resources available here.


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad you found us.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Vince, glad to have you here. :)


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 23, 2009)

welcome to the forum Vince its nice to see another northwesterner here its a great site here and lots of great people good luck in your future smoke's


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Vince. Glad to have ya.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## seenred (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Vince!  Glad you joined us.  You're on the right path, having read Jeff's e-Course and the many helpful threads on this site.  There are lots of great people here, just ask a question and you'll get plenty of expert and friendly advice.  Good luck and happy smokin'!


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Good ta have ya here...Welcome!


----------



## fishawn (Mar 23, 2009)

Big HUGE welcome from Olympia.....


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## jaye220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Another welcome for ya...from Seattle.  Not too many of us from the NW on here.  Good luck with your smokes and enjoy the site.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 23, 2009)

Howdy, welcome aboard!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  Sounds like you are doing all the right things....reading, asking questions, and practicing!  Look forward to seeing some of your future smokes.


----------



## freqseeker (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive advice and comments. I see a few of us are from the Northwest! Very cool. The fact that members are from all over North America and the world is a lot of fun. It's always interesting to see different opinions and strategies that vary greatly by the region they were raised in.
One thing I noticed that varies a lot is the price and availability of meat and seasonings from one region to the next. Even the large chain stores such as WalMart seem to be region specific even though they have nationwide buyers.

Corned Beef brisket in the morning. I still am not sure how I will smoke it. Fat side up or down? In a foil pan? So many different opinions!! I will just wing it and take notes.

Great group!

Vince.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

_*Welcome freqseeker!!!! I'm new here too and have found this place very friendly and the folk's are very helpful. Enjoy!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------

